# New! Tiguan Performance Subframe Mount Bushing Insert



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Performance Subframe Mount Bushing Insert

Improve the driveline rigidity of your VW MK7 with our Polyurethane Dogbone Mount Bushing Insert & Subframe Mount Bushing Insert Kit!
These improve the responsiveness of your throttle inputs without adding unbearable NVH to give you a supreme driving experience.


Click HERE for your NEW V2 ECS Performance Subframe Mount Bushing Insert



The VW MK7 may be brand new, but we are already working on improving upon VW’s design.
Our Polyurethane Dogbone Mount Bushing Insert & Subframe Bushing Insert Kit help decrease the slop in your drivetrain by reducing deflection for a more responsive driving experience.
The polyurethane inserts are able to reduce that driveline deflection while maintaining a comfortable ride with minimum NVH for casual driving and spirited trips alike.



Click HERE for your VW MK7 Golf/GTI/Golf R/Alltrack ECS Performance Subframe Mount Bushing Insert

Click HERE for your VW Tiguan MQB (2018+) ECS Performance Subframe Mount Bushing Insert

Click HERE for your Audi 8V A3/S3 (2015+) ECS Performance Subframe Mount Bushing Insert

Click HERE for your Audi 8S TTRS, 8V RS3 ECS Performance Subframe Mount Bushing Insert


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

please forgive my question, but what exactly does this do?

just reduces the amount of movement of the engine when accelerating?


----------



## gord888 (Feb 10, 2018)

I've had polyurethane mounts in my previous sport compact cars. They reduce engine movement - which if you're driving hard - can cause wheel hop during hard acceleration. 

For a tiguan... this is probably useless. 

Gains:
- reduce wheel hop
- better control on heavy acceleration

bad stuff:
- increased noise and vibration in the cabin
- if not installed properly (usually you need a pair or a set) you can add stress to a single mount which can lead to failure


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Had similar bushings in my 12 Tig and it was unbelievably annoying. The pros were a fraction of the cons that thing produced. Dont expect not to hear every coin screaming in your change tray or on the dash tray, cover your drinks in the cup holders, and wear ear plugs. EVERYTHING shakes until you let off the brake.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

On the contrar, I have to disagree with the wheel hop getting WORSE. The factory bushings in the dogbone allow for quite a bit of flex, especially so with some upgrades that increase the engine’s torque. The stiffer dogbone mounts reduced or removed wheel hop bc if enough power was produced to light the tires, the engine and trans would be held more firmly in place, which in turn keeps the energy transfer to the tires on the ground. With a sloppy bushing that whole assembly could oscillate back and forth between grip and no grip and shake the car.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> please forgive my question, but what exactly does this do?
> 
> just reduces the amount of movement of the engine when accelerating?


You've got the idea, we balanced performance (better power delivery) and NVH with our design, most drivers say they can feel the power delivery but without the side effect of unwanted NVH.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

gord888 said:


> I've had polyurethane mounts in my previous sport compact cars. They reduce engine movement - which if you're driving hard - can cause wheel hop during hard acceleration.
> 
> For a tiguan... this is probably useless.
> 
> ...


^^^ This.

I had a dogbone insert on my GTI. It was a nice mod, it really did reduce the wheel hop and the NVH really wasn't that bad.

But on a Tiguan... useless. It's not very powerful and it's 4motion.


----------

